# Menzerna IP PO85RD3.02



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi John.

Any news on when the 'Shirley' will be back on your shelves?

I really like this product, and could do with another bottle or two pretty soon.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Steve, 

I reckon its going to be about 12 weeks until its back, Menzerna do have a habit of being quite slow in production.... 

Johnny


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

is there any news johnny?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

i reckon about 10 weeks now....

Johnny


----------

